# Dew claws leave em or remove.



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

So I am curious what others do. Apollo's have been removed. Athena and Rosko still have theirs. Breeders do you remove them or leave them. I thought this was an interesting read and videos. 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=568915563442033&id=330710293929229


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In the GSD, rear dewclaws should have been removed by the breeder when pups were a day or two old...front ones should remain. Other breeds have other reasons to keep or remove. Field/sporting breeds have the front removed now and then due to ripping them.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, all of my dogs have no rear Dews. I should have specified I meant more front dew claws. 
Or rather for those that prefer removing. Why?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I think front legs look better without the distraction of dewclaws but I'm not going to have pain caused to my adult GSD by having them removed.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve personally never known anyone to remove front dew claws. The standard says you can, but they are normally left. I haven’t seen any puppies with rear dew claws, so I don’t know how common that is.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Leave them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs use them like thumbs. I leave them. I have had dozens of dogs and have never had any trouble with a front dew claw. I have never produced rear dews. So, I leave them be.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

the only thing with dew claws is since they don't typically touch the ground, check them more frequently for a trim. Other than that, I agree, leave them be.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine use theirs as thumbs. They also use them for traction in climbing up steep and slick surfaces. Mine have injured dew claws and toe nails. Injuries suck, but they heal, this is not a valid reason for removal imop.


----------



## thepawspaandresort (Apr 9, 2018)

Any front dew claws generally stay, but rear dew claws should be removed


----------

